# Bosch GTS 10 XC mod to 3/4 inch mitre track



## jolly1 (28 Dec 2014)

Hi first post, have read through lots of useful post.

Ok I have a Bosch GTS 10 XC which has worked well, never failed including ripping oak, and fitting 8 inch trench 10 mm by 18 mm. Anyway it's biggest back is non standard track and the sliding mitre table protrude about 0.5 mm above the rest of the table.

Anyway being envious of the Incra mitre gauges etc. I embark on modification to the bosch

1 Removed the sliding mitre

2 installed 3/4 inch mitre

3 made the recess created by removing the sliding mitre up with tuffnol plate

4 Measuring the parallelism between the mitre, have got it to less tan 0.25mm (9 thou) should I try to improve or is this an acceptable value.












I used vernier gauge to measure saw blade to mitre track, I zeroed the gauge at one point, rotated the blade to the other side of the table, used the same part of the blade. When rotating back to start position it reads zero so measuring is accurate.


----------



## jenspytlich (8 Aug 2016)

Hi John,

I realise it's been a while since you posted this, but I thought I'd ask a question anyway.

I saw your post on routerforums about switching out the Bosch GTS 10 XC arbor to one from a 4100 model. Just completed that switch myself, which was a lot easier then I hat imagined.

Now I am about to attempt to add a 3/4 inch miter track to the saw, just like in your post here.

My question is as follows: How did you attach the miter channel to the saw? Is it attached to the tuffnol plate, or diretly to the saw? Did you drill and tap the aluminum base to attach the track?

I am thinking about glueing in the channel but I am not quite sure yet if that is a good way to do it.

Thanks.

/Jens


----------



## jolly1 (8 Aug 2016)

I removed the sliding table to the left of the blade. It was approx 0.5 mm above the table. Purchased some tuffnol. Cut two pieces, installed by drilling and screwing down to the recess where the sliding table was. Then installed the 3/4 inch track (axminster) installed and screwed down second piece of Tuffnol. Had to fit and refit to shim tuffnol up to level with the table.

I can now use an improved Miter slider.

If you look at my post you can see the tuffnol plate and track


----------



## jenspytlich (11 Aug 2016)

Hi again,

Thanks for getting back to me on an old post like this.

Did you fasten the track in any way, or is it just a friction fit between the tuffnol plates?

/Jens


----------



## jolly1 (11 Aug 2016)

Hi,
Using the track fixing hole as guide, I marked out drilled and tapped fixing holes for the track. I used a small drill stand to ensure the holes in the table were as square as possible. The track was fixed with both Tuffnol plates in place to prevent any sideways movement.


----------



## jenspytlich (12 Aug 2016)

Perfect, thanks for the explanation.

I´ll see if I can make it work. I have bought track and sliders from Incra, and am really looking forward to using them.

/Jens


----------



## JMHjoiner (5 Nov 2019)

Good evening, I know this is an extremely late comment as the post was created 5 years ago but if you do manage to read this, what thickness of tufnol did you use for the modification? Many thanks


----------



## jolly1 (5 Nov 2019)

Hi my goodness was it really 5 years ago. I used two pieces of tuffnoll 10mm and 4mm. If you look at the picture, there is a raised section in the recess where the sliding table fits. I also used shims to get the height correct. Unfortunately I can't remember the thicknesses.



[/img]


----------



## JMHjoiner (7 Nov 2019)

I am very grateful. Thank you!


----------



## AjB (10 Nov 2019)

Great job, and well told.


----------

